# Bas Rutten says krazy horse knocked out Wandy silva in the locker room!



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

*This was the question asked to bas*

this was taking off of another site and I really doubt that it happened considering the source, but here it is.

THIS IS FROM THE LIVE CHAT:

Yo Horse-- I hear you knocked out Wanderlie Silva a little while back at a Pride event in the locker room.


Tell us all about that story. Don't hold back!

KH: Ok...after my fight with Ken Keneko one of wanderlei's teammates got in the ring and he was like....you and me next.

I didn't think nothing about it but me and wanderlei shared the same locker room. After 3 fights, I went back to the locker room, where the same guy that was just saying that he wanted to fight me was in the locker room. So he runs up on me and comin all aggressive. So I turns to him and I was like "Hey, I fight for money *****"

He walked away and I gave him million dollar smile and he turned around and ran up on me andI stood up, he hit me a couple times and I slammed him. He put me in a triangle. I was gangsta and didn't even tap and let him choke me on out.

But I woke up with wanderlei kickin my mother fukin feet. Speakin porteguese and was mumblin some s****. Caught him with this dynamite right. When I realized what happened it was too late and I ran to the door. The door weas stuck. I took a couple shots from the whole team.

But it didnt matter cause I justed knocked out Wandelei.

I should have been crowned Pride Champion. But it was in the locker room.
**************************************************************************************************************************

thats it. Bas I can't remember if you was with Pride at this time but I was just wondering if you knew if it was true. Not that it matters or anything but it would suprise me if this kinda fighting went on behind the scenes like that. 
*
and this is Bas's Response*

yep, I heard that it was real, I heard this from Eddie de Luca who was there when it happened. Crazy s**** he?

*if this really did happen then WOW lol...just thought I would post for those interested in whether it was true or not*

BasRutten.tv :: View topic - Bas, did this ever really happen as you know of ?


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

A guy that I train with, Andy, was telling me about Wanderlei getting knowked out in the locker room before his fight with Henderson. I believe it was Lindland that told him about this when Andy was fighting in Russia.


----------



## molmike (Apr 22, 2007)

holy moly one reason i dont like wanderlei sometimes is he is too aggressive outside the ring ! but respect after this shot he was getting into the ring and fight a very import fight with handerson ! or couldnt it be he were getting back into the ring because someone told him to do !? i mean it was one promotoin pride in america and the main event couldnt get cancelled ! soirry about my english im german


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

Ye, this did the rounds on the forums a few months back, pretty funny.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I remember this story, The guy teling it must still be in his sleep from that gangsta triangle cause I smell bullshit.

Unless Vanderlei has like a welt or something that you can visibly see on his way to the ring.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am calling BS to. There seems to be to many things wrong with that story.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

This is sooooooo old. Besides not like its hard to sucker punch someone and knock them out. I know this crazy kid whose made almost an art form out of it.


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

Wise said:


> This is sooooooo old. Besides not like its hard to sucker punch someone and knock them out. I know this crazy kid whose made almost an art form out of it.


Well it wasnt a sucker punch. Wanderlei was kicking his feet and he got up and gave him a punch in the head. Whats wrong with that?


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

Why are people saying BS?, several fighters like Josh Barnett (and now Bas Rutten) have said that the incident happened, and ye it was hardly a sucker punch if he got choked out and was being kicked on the ground.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm a big Wandy fan and I believe it happened. Now I don't believe the whole story leading up to it because I'm sure Krazy Horse isn't some innocent victim.

It's very possible Krazy Horse caught Wanderlei when he wasn't paying attention and KO'd him. Krazy Horse might fight at LW but he's got heavy hands.


----------



## TerribleOne (Jul 12, 2007)

Kicking his feet... The only way I interpret that would be kicking his feet to wake him up.

Who kicks feet?


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

TerribleOne said:


> Kicking his feet... The only way I interpret that would be kicking his feet to wake him up.
> 
> Who kicks feet?


That confused me too. But other than that it's possible.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

if u think about it a 155er could KO a heavyweight just like another HW. not as likely cuz theyd have to have more of a windup.but if you get caught..you get caught.


long live the horse for not bitching to chuteboxe.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

Slamnbam88 said:


> if u think about it a 155er could KO a heavyweight just like another HW. not as likely cuz theyd have to have more of a windup.but if you get caught..you get caught.
> 
> 
> long live the horse for not bitching to chuteboxe.


Its definately possible, Mighty Mo got ktfo by Kaoaklai, and there was a 125lb weight difference between them.


----------

